# mac or pc and why???????????



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I am looking to purchase a new desktop soon I am leaning toward mac for a couple of reasons.
1. with my disability I think the all in one design would be great for me.
2. I've heard they are easier to use
3. lack of virus ect
I was hoping my fellow KBers could help me with sharing their preference if they have used both or even if they haven't 
thanks


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

I am a fairly recent convert to Mac and haven't looked back. For me, it comes down to the fact that Macs just work. I'm not saying that they can't have problems, but once you now how to navigate "the Mac way", things just makes sense. My Mac doesn't crash or hang like my PCs did. I don't ask much of a computer and don't require software that is OS-specific, so there is nothing I need that my MacBook can't do.

It took about a week to figure out where things were located and how to navigate through my computer. Installing programs on a Mac is deceptively simple. You drag the program into your applications folder. The first time I downloaded a program, I remember thinking, "There's got to be more to it than this...". There isn't. I can't really put into words _why_ I love my computer, or what it is about Macs that's so great. They do what they are supposed to do with no fanfare or bravado. Like I said before, they just work.

Macs are generally don't have malware issues, simply because people don't write viruses for them. Right now, Apple still has a small enough market share that it's not "worthwhile" for someone with malicious intent to target them. Hackers want the most bang for their virus buck, so they target the PC community. The Mac OS is slightly more difficult to infect because of the way it handles executable files. The user must input a password before a program is executed, so you're guaranteed at least one checkpoint before an harmful program is launched. I know many Mac-users who use anti-virus software only to protect the PC users that they network with- to avoid passing on viruses. Macs are definitely capable of spreading PC viruses, even if they aren't harmed by them. However, I think it's only a matter of time before Macs become more of a target.

Also, as far as customer service goes, you cannot beat Apple. I had a problem with the adhesive on the trackpad of my MacBook about 3 months after I bought it. I called AppleCare, and they overnighted me a postage paid box to send in the computer. FedEx picked up the package at 10:30 on a Wednesday morning. At 10:00am Friday morning, they dropped my computer off at my doorstep. Less than 48 hours from door-to-door. I was amazed.

Macs are generally more expensive than their PC counterparts. I think that they are worth every penny. I had nothing but headaches with my PCs (I bought 4 within 6 years before I bought my Mac). Other than the quick repair, I haven't had one hiccup from my computer. Refurbished Macs are a great deal if you want to save a little bit of money- they come with the exact same warranty as a brand new Mac, and they are aesthetically the same also. I've purchased 2 refurbished iPods and 2 refurbished MacBooks and to look at them, you'd never be able to tell that they're not brand new.

This was much longer than I intended, but I hope it helps a little bit with your decision. Good luck, and let us know what you decide! I'm sure that whichever computer you choose will be perfect for _you_, be it a Mac/PC/Linux system.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

There are PC all-in-ones, if that's the way you want to go. Personally, I'm not a huge fan of Macs, and when I used them in college (10ish years ago), I found them to be much less stable than PCs. I can't really speak to the ease of use, but, if you're used to Windows, there _will_ be a learning curve. Also, take a look at the applications that you use and make sure that you can get them for the Mac (or that there is a comparable product to do what you need and you don't mind learning a new interface). And you really need virus protection and to use your head on the Internet, regardless of the OS you choose. It's just good sense. Macs aren't for me, but good luck on deciding for yourself.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thanks for the info I don't require a lot either I'm just beyond tired of the issues with my dell.  granted its old but I've had issues a long time with it.  How is the speed of a mac compared to a pc?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm not sure what the extent of your disability is or if you would need or could make use of snow leopards universal access features or the text to speech that is included. If you haven't already you might want to look into those features of the mac snow leopard OS. 

I have no idea what stability issues the PP is referring to. First mac I used was back in the late 80s and we didn't have any problems then nor do I now. Don't get me started on the pc's I've had.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I have no idea what stability issues the PP is referring to. First mac I used was back in the late 80s and we didn't have any problems then nor do I now. Don't get me started on the pc's I've had.


Locked up all. the. time. Had to do a hardware reset. I'm glad to know that you've never had problems with your Macs, though. I've seldom have problems with Windows, either.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

When I worked I had both - mac hands down!
When i retired, couldn't afford mac - lots of pc problems, could have afforded the mac for the money I spent fixing problems..
Then the mac mini showed up - affordable - no problems - love it - hands down - MAC


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I just can't get used to Macs and don't like the software restrictions.  Constantly hearing how they get updates later than PCs and seeing folks go "We have a mac version now!" who have had software out for years and years... I just can't do it.  Don't get me wrong, they look sleek and fine tuned and I hear they are great for digital artists and video editors, the OS's seem really cheap compared to Windows too... but I just can't do it, problems with Windows aside.

One of the big problems with your current machine is that you got a Dell, though   I got so sick of shoddy computers from the top PC makers that I just built my own.  I know it's not an option for everyone and was nearly not an option for me, but you can always get a computer store to build one for you too.  I'd also recommend looking at other sites that build computers for you.  There's a lot of them out there and going with the right one will get you leaps and bounds beyond a Dell or a Gateway.  

Gateway and Dell only do so well because so many people don't know any better.  And please don't get me wrong; I'm not trying to insult anyone who doesn't have knowledge of computers or anything.  It's just hard to realize sometimes that most companies you see with a well known name also have a good product, and that it isn't necessarily true for computers.  In this case it has more to do with them having an easily accessible product than anything to do with quality.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I just can't get used to Macs and don't like the software restrictions. Constantly hearing how they get updates later than PCs and seeing folks go "We have a mac version now!" who have had software out for years and years... I just can't do it. Don't get me wrong, they look sleek and fine tuned and I hear they are great for digital artists and video editors, the OS's seem really cheap compared to Windows too... but I just can't do it, problems with Windows aside.
> 
> One of the big problems with your current machine is that you got a Dell, though  I got so sick of shoddy computers from the top PC makers that I just built my own. I know it's not an option for everyone and was nearly not an option for me, but you can always get a computer store to build one for you too. I'd also recommend looking at other sites that build computers for you. There's a lot of them out there and going with the right one will get you leaps and bounds beyond a Dell or a Gateway.
> 
> Gateway and Dell only do so well because so many people don't know any better. And please don't get me wrong; I'm not trying to insult anyone who doesn't have knowledge of computers or anything. It's just hard to realize sometimes that most companies you see with a well known name also have a good product, and that it isn't necessarily true for computers. In this case it has more to do with them having an easily accessible product than anything to do with quality.


do you have an opinion on sony? they also have an all in one


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Never used a Sony computer but I absolutely hated the Sony Monitor I had.  It burnt in images faster than my toaster makes toast... and sadly I'm pretty serious when I say that.  I do have a Toshiba laptop and an Acer Netbook.  The Toshiba gave me a lot of problems so I'm not sure I can recommend them.  The graphics card fried the motherboard three times.  My Acer is only like a week old so I can't really comment on that.  The one I built has only had an issue which just started with the harddrive dying on me but that's something you'll encounter with anything using a disc driven drive.  I'm trying to remember where my mom got her computer built.  I'll call and ask tomorrow.  She hasn't had issues with her's and she got it built by one of those websites I was talking about before.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Never used a Sony computer but I absolutely hated the Sony Monitor I had. It burnt in images faster than my toaster makes toast... and sadly I'm pretty serious when I say that. I do have a Toshiba laptop and an Acer Netbook. The Toshiba gave me a lot of problems so I'm not sure I can recommend them. The graphics card fried the motherboard three times. My Acer is only like a week old so I can't really comment on that. The one I built has only had an issue which just started with the harddrive dying on me but that's something you'll encounter with anything using a disc driven drive. I'm trying to remember where my mom got her computer built. I'll call and ask tomorrow. She hasn't had issues with her's and she got it built by one of those websites I was talking about before.


thx


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> I just can't get used to Macs and don't like the software restrictions. Constantly hearing how they get updates later than PCs and seeing folks go "We have a mac version now!" who have had software out for years and years... I just can't do it. Don't get me wrong, they look sleek and fine tuned and I hear they are great for digital artists and video editors, the OS's seem really cheap compared to Windows too... but I just can't do it, problems with Windows aside.
> 
> One of the big problems with your current machine is that you got a Dell, though  I got so sick of shoddy computers from the top PC makers that I just built my own. I know it's not an option for everyone and was nearly not an option for me, but you can always get a computer store to build one for you too. I'd also recommend looking at other sites that build computers for you. There's a lot of them out there and going with the right one will get you leaps and bounds beyond a Dell or a Gateway.
> 
> Gateway and Dell only do so well because so many people don't know any better. And please don't get me wrong; I'm not trying to insult anyone who doesn't have knowledge of computers or anything. It's just hard to realize sometimes that most companies you see with a well known name also have a good product, and that it isn't necessarily true for computers. In this case it has more to do with them having an easily accessible product than anything to do with quality.


I have a very good friend who is a PC person first and foremost and would agree with you 100%. I get a lot of heartache from him because of my mac 
One reason I am happy with my mac, is I am not particularly computer literate. Yes I have had pc's built to my specifications, but I was working and had all kinds of people helping me decide what I want.
I do nothing but e-mails, a few church documents, some pictures and that's all. It all depends really on your own needs and whatever "support" you can get, if you are not lucky enough to be computer literate.
But I am talking from a retiree's (old folk) side, and yes I know there are some more mature folks on the board who will agree with you - that's what is so wonderful about this board, we can have all kinds of opinions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On Mac crashes:  I worked for a rather large Defense Agency that had Macs when I started doing computer support there, and I can testify that those Macs at that time (early 80s) had their fair share of crashes.  Part of the problem then was the masses of unauthorized software that people put on their computers which caused conflicts.    Man, they tried to put some weird stuff on their Macs!

I also have friends with Macs who ask me for help as they have trouble on occasion interfacing with the rest of the non-Mac world.  So the advice that you should consider if there is any software you must have (or non-Mac people that you share files with) is a good one.  File sharing Mac vs PC is much easier now than when I started working with both, but my Mac friends and I still occasionally have trouble sharing files.  Well, they have trouble, I don't usually.    There are ways to run PC programs on Macs, I've heard mixed reviews on how well they work.

The above being said, I think Macs are a great idea for someone who doesn't have any other reason to be in the PC world and can adjust to the differences.  (In my computer support days, I found the people going from PC to Mac to have just about the same number of problems as the people going from Mac to PC.)

I have a PC because there is software I HAVE to have that isn't available on the Mac.  Otherwise, I'd likely have at least one Mac, probably a notebook.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have a PC because there is software I HAVE to have that isn't available on the Mac.


_I_ don't believe you.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Another thing to consider is that Macs have Windows emulators now I think?  I am totally clueless on how this works as I haven't touched a mac in a few years except in a store and it seems like you may need to be tech saavy to do it, but I do hear people talking about being able to run a virtual PC on their mac.

And I do agree... it's hard to not know anything about computers when we depend on them for so much.  Even just doing simple things like photos and email you have to have a machine that does so many other thousands of things and that leaves room for stuff to go wrong.  I guess I am above average in my knowledge, but I am still a far cry from tech saavy.  I have an issue with my BIOS right now I am deathly afraid of even trying to go in and fix, but it's a problem I created so I can't blame an operating system for it.  No matter what though... all computers are evil.  I feel better if I keep that in mind when mine starts having issues.

I can't say my PC has been problem free, but this one has been a heck of a lot more stable than out of the box brands.  I do know people swear by Macs, but I also know they're not for everyone.  If you do consider it I would really urge you to spend some time with one.  I made my decision when staying with a friend for a couple weeks and having to use hers for all my computer needs.  I am still scarred by the experience... it made me feel computer illiterate ><

I've been sorely tempted and if I had the money to get one of each and keep them both relatively updated I would.  I dabble with digital photo editing and the like and I've seen impressive things from Macs in that department and I could try to get more intimate with the structure of the OS and learn how to use it in that case.  But when I struggle to keep my PC up to date and Macs do have that software release gap (or utter void in some cases) I just can't do it.

This is definitely one of those things where you get huge advantages and disadvantages on both sides and you really need to do your research with your personal point of view in mind.  The only thing I will say that you should not get, or I suppose I am reiterating it, is dude... don't get a Dell.  And cows are cute and all, but go to Chic-Fila for your cow advertising fix and avoid Gateway.  Beyond that, your choices are going to be the best you can make if you make them for yourself and your needs with a healthy dose of product research backing that up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> _I_ don't believe you.


Hah! The embroidery software that runs my sewing machine isn't available for the Mac.

OK, I will admit that there are embroidery software packages for the Mac,  but not the one specifically for my sewing machine which uses specific formats (like the Kindle).

If I wanted to get a separate more generic package, all of the packages that do what my current one are EXTREMELY expensive, costing almost as much as the sewing machine itself (and I have a Ferrari-style sewing machine.) More than a Mac laptop, anyway. 

So for me, it's truly not available. Can't buy this stuff twice.

Betsy


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I run Windows emulation software on my Macbook, it does a great job running any Windows program I need. That said, I haven't needed it for months....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hah! The embroidery software that runs my sewing machine isn't available for the Mac.


Shouldn't _you_ be running the sewing machine?

Lazy I tell you, just laaaaazzzzy.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys...Thankfully I don't use any software that won't run on a mac and I really think that's the way I want to go.  One last question Best buy has an option of getting the geek squad to come into the home and do basically a tutorial on the the basics of a mac.  Is it worth paying for that at 149.00 or is it something you can pick up pretty quickly on your own?
thanks again


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought 
and it was good...but most of the mac is pretty self-explanatory. If it seems like the way you should do it, it probably works that way. (except for the window maximize/minimize thing, that's hard for windows guys to switch to)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Do you have an Apple store nearby? I'd choose them over Best Buy any day. 

It's really not that hard to switch. The Switching to Mac books are very useful when making the decision and the new Mac OS X Snow Leopard Bible is already out and great for a reference anytime you have a question. But then I like having reference books for my stuff.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If by all-in-one you mean a laptop that is one issue.
But I thought that I read that you were looking for a desktop all-in-one.
That means to me that you want the monitor to house the pc.

If so the most elegant one that I have seen and used is the HP.
And the screen is a touch screen making it work the same (or better)  than the Mac interface.

Just sayin.....


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Do you have an Apple store nearby? I'd choose them over Best Buy any day.
> 
> It's really not that hard to switch. The Switching to Mac books are very useful when making the decision and the new Mac OS X Snow Leopard Bible is already out and great for a reference anytime you have a question. But then I like having reference books for my stuff.


no sadly I don't


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> If by all-in-one you mean a laptop that is one issue.
> But I thought that I read that you were looking for a desktop all-in-one.
> That means to me that you want the monitor to house the pc.
> 
> ...


I am looking at the HP touch as well it will either be that or a mac but I have no idea how good HP products are


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I run Windows emulation software on my Macbook, it does a great job running any Windows program I need. That said, I haven't needed it for months....


People who've tried to run the embroidery program I use under an emulator have had mixed results. Of course, maybe it's the people not the program... 



pidgeon92 said:


> Shouldn't _you_ be running the sewing machine?
> 
> Lazy I tell you, just laaaaazzzzy.


 

You got that right...I always tell people I'm a lazy quilter.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

HP products are extremely good.
I have mostly "built my own" from parts.
But in the last year I have started to purchase from HP.
They now put in quality parts and I cannot really build the same system for less.

The bad reputation that PCs have received (vs Mac) is due to products such as Packard Bell (real junk that was). And more recently the Gateway experience of waiting 3 hours on hold with their customer support.  Would not buy a Gateway.  Now owned by Acer which will taint the Acer line for me.  Dell is purchased almost as much as HP by corporate America.  But this is mostly a price issue.  Dell is also on my scratch list.  So that leaves Compaq which is owned by HP and treated as the HP house brand that is the low cost option.  So Buy the HP instead.  Sony - real good equipment but Sony and Toshiba are overprice (like the Mac) - you are paying for the name and the "mystique".

One bad thing about HP is that their customer service is instantaneous.  Because they are locate all over the globe.  Mostly in India.  There is a person who is wide awake 24 hours a day.  They sometimes walk you through the knowledge base to answer your problem.  But then that is what the Apple people are doing also.  Sometimes there is a language problem.  Not that they do not speak English but there is a constant problem with the idiom. Ask simple questions.  And let them walk you through their scripts.  Then you should be alright.
But with an HP you should not have to use customer support anyway.
And if you buy it at Best Buy, the Geek Squad will assure that your machine is upandrunning. 

The Apple Myth is now just that.
Apple runs Intel processors and ATI graphics and the systems are often built by Acer.  So what is unique?  The OS?  Good company and if you want to pay more than you have to, it is a good computer.  I have very happily run an Internet service on two Apple servers in the past.  Choice was - someone else was paying for them and the software being used was public domain and free.  Otherwise they would have been a bad bargain.  But they did work nicely.

Just sayin....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Geoff -

I'm gonna have to disagree with you about HP. We bought two mid-upper range laptops from HP a year and a half (?) or so ago to replace our older HP laptops. We loved the older ones and had very little trouble with them, but they were getting a bit long in the tooth for what we needed. The new HP machines we got were absolute pieces of garbage, and their customer support wasn't exemplary by a long shot. We had to send Jan's back to the factory - TWICE - with motherboard problems in the first few months, and finally demanded a refund (we got back a good chunk of what we paid, but it still stung: half the time we had "owned" the machine, it had been with HP while they tried to fix it!). I still have mine for various reasons, but it's rarely used - the boys now use the old ones, and they still chunk along okay. I'd like to switch those laptops over to Linux, but have had a hard time getting the wi-fi card to work (it just happens to be a very finicky model with the Linux drivers - typical).

Anyway, that experience is why we switched to Macs. I'm on a computer at work and at home an average of around 10-12 hours a day; I've used Windows since 3.1, Unix, Linux, and now Mac OS's, machines built by various manufacturers as well as ones I've built myself. Macs aren't perfect, but my only regret having switched over to them is that we didn't do it years ago. And yes, Macs use a lot of "non-Mac" hardware components, but there are a lot fewer problems overall because the system integration is better, and since they don't support tons of third-party vendors the finicky driver problem (which is one of the biggest causes of Windows issues) isn't there. I know a lot of folks haven't had trouble with their Windows machines, but if I had a dollar for every time I had to sort something out (at home or at work), I could buy me a really nice car! 

In terms of software, the "Macs don't run PC software" argument is moot nowadays: VMWare or Parallels (which only cost $80) will run just about any Windows software you can think of. In fact, the couple of legacy programs I still have to use run better under VMWare on my Mac than they did on my Windows machine. You'll still need a copy of a Windows OS to load/run inside the Windows emulator software, but other than that it's worked like a charm for me.

Lastly, as for paying the Geek Squad to come show you about your Mac: if there's an Apple store anywhere in driving distance for an overnighter, I'd seriously consider spending the money on a good dinner and a hotel room. I know that sounds silly, but if you're gonna pay the money anyway, get to an Apple store if you can. If you make an appointment with the Apple store, they will go over EVERYTHING you might want to know; I have no idea how much the Geek Squad guys might actually know about Macs - probably depends on the individual they send. When we went to shop for our Macs, one of the Apple store folks spent over 2 hrs with us, going over the OS, the apps, and covering everything we could think of (and lots that we wouldn't have). There was no time pressure - he was there for us, until we were satisfied. 

So, there's my two bits...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm a HP girl about to make a switch to the acer netbooks (been saying this for month, but finally got a job and paid for school.) My family has been using HP for as long as I remember. My last laptop my dad got in 2001 and still survives to this day...after two college students and numerous international trips and relocations. That laptop got handed down to me a two years ago. At the time, I was in the time I was in the dorm. Now I have a got another hand me down from dad, a three year old HP DV6000. Still running fine, minus the fact bro + cousin messed up my laptop in Feb, but was saved by an old high school friend that works at a local computer repair place. There was also the 24hr. over the phone IT service the college linked me to.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

When we went to shop for our Macs, one of the Apple store folks spent over 2 hrs with us, going over the OS, the apps, and covering everything we could think of (and lots that we wouldn't have). There was no time pressure - he was there for us, until we were satisfied.

There is a store about an hour away I just found out but with my disability finding someone willing to go and drive me is the biggest issue.  If I were completely honest I'd have to say that is also a very large reason I am leaning toward a mac.  Every time I've called the online store they have been beyond kind.  Never pushing recommending the least expensive machine when they very easily could have recommended the most expensive and I honestly would have never known the difference.(In terms of what i needed) The first time I know we were on the phone close to 3 hrs


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

mistyd107 said:


> There is a store about an hour away I just found out but with my disability finding someone willing to go and drive me is the biggest issue. If I were completely honest I'd have to say that is also a very large reason I am leaning toward a mac. Every time I've called the online store they have been beyond kind. Never pushing recommending the least expensive machine when they very easily could have recommended the most expensive and I honestly would have never known the difference.(In terms of what i needed) The first time I know we were on the phone close to 3 hrs


One thing that's interesting about Apple stores (at least for the two in our general area): they're always packed with people. We've gone to the mall before and every other store was empty except Apple's. They don't have to push/sell - people want what Apple's got. If I have a single complaint about the customer service experience, it's that sometimes it's hard to get to a staff member, even with a dozen or so working in the store! So, if you do get a chance to go, make sure you go online and make an appointment with the store you'll be visiting so you don't have to compete with a ton of walk-ins.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to admit I bought my first Mac {the 13 inch Macbook} almost on a whim. I had VERY bad eyesight and used a Sony Vaio laptop, a BIG one because it had a beautiful sharp screen. Then I had cataracts removed and lenses inserted into my eyes, and suddenly, I had the best vision I could remember in my whole life. And I was planning a trip to Italy and really didn't want to drag along that humongous Sony. Hence the little Macbook.

I was hooked. Macs  just work! Now I have a lovely IMac which means no box on the floor to collect dirt! There was a small learning curve but I figured out everything with little or no problem. I tried Safari, the browser that comes with the IMac but since I had already changed to Firefox, I just downloaded the Mac version of Firefox.

And something I didn't even think I would use but has proven to be very helpful is the fact that the Mac tells me the time every 30 minutes... And NO viruses...

Patrisha


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's good to hear that the emulators are so good.  However, I've read (currently) people say they couldn't run some things well under emulators on the Mac...so experiences must differ, which, as I said earlier, could be as much due to the people as to the software.    The only solution would be for me to test installing my software on someone's Mac.  Not that I feel any need at this point to make any changes....

Lots of good tips in this thread, though!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's good to hear that the emulators are so good. However, I've read (currently) people say they couldn't run some things well under emulators on the Mac...so experiences must differ, which, as I said earlier, could be as much due to the people as to the software.  The only solution would be for me to test installing my software on someone's Mac. Not that I feel any need at this point to make any changes....
> 
> Lots of good tips in this thread, though!
> 
> Betsy


Let me know if you need a test run...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I can run all but one of my Windows apps under Parallels on the MacBook (on Windows 7). The only one I can't run is Microsoft Flight Simulator (it uses Direct X, which Parallels can't handle). I've tested the 50 or so apps I need, and MSFS is the only one that won't run. I have other games I have not tried, because I run those on my XP machine as they probably use Direct X.

I could probably run MSFS on the MacBook after booting into Windows using Bootcamp, since Windows would be running as a native OS on the MacBook, but it's too much trouble to set it up after I already have Parallels installed.

Plus, with Parallels, I have seamless cut and paste and drag and drop between Windows and Mac apps.

Mike


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

In the old days, I had an Apple IIGS.  I loved the computer, but the files didn't cross over to the business, pc world.  Between my sons and me, we have had desktops and laptops, from Sony to Dell to HP.  My older son is on his fourth PC laptop.  When we bought the first one at Best Buy, he was in high school and we got the extended 3-year warranty.   He has never had to pay for the others - the first three were declared non-repairable before the 3 years and replaced by Best Buy.  Thank goodness for buying the extended warranty.  My younger son got a MAC and has resold me on the Apple computer.  It is so much easier to use - finding files is a breeze compared to the folders in windows.  My complaint about not being compatible with word and excel is gone.  And I get tired of dealing with the virus programs on my PCs.  My son sent me to the Apple store when I got my iPhone and they were super busy, but very helpful.   Betsy, I wish I could say the same for the quilt shop where I was trying to shop yesterday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike--if I ever decide to go over to the other side, I may take you up on that offer!

Sheltiemom--Sorry to hear you had a bad experience in the quilt shop.  The shop I worked was very customer-centric, but I've been in others that weren't so much....the owner sets the tone.  Hopefully you can find another one in your area and shop there!

Betsy


----------

